# Advanced OTA / Cable Boxes.



## Gene Sky (Jun 30, 2016)

Gene Sky , Date 07-08-2016

The constant research I do , I found this website , www.epvision.com .

ePvision sells advanced function OTA DVR and OTA Tuners and Media Boxes and connection cables.

The prices look very reasonable for such advanced features.

I found some older reviews on the internet.

The web site says the boxes are being improved and will continue to be improved.

Does any one have ePvision equipment??


----------

